

Ask HN: how can you monetize when your app is built on top of yelp API? - rush-tea

Just curious, how can you monetize your app (other than ad free and ad supported app like around me app) if your app is build on top of yelp and foursquare API?
======
giles
From the Yelp Developer API:

>You can monetize your apps and sites to your heart's content -- we don't
require any sort of revenue share - but don't create tools for sale that
extend Yelp functionality (such as Facebook integration).

